# Olentangy River In September/October?



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

I've always quit fishing the Olentangy River around September because Ohio State classes started again. There was significant wonder how the smallmouth fishing was within late September and October. I understand that probably mid to late October essentially represents the end of the smallmouth season.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bjpatrick said:


> I understand that probably mid to late October essentially represents the start of the fall bite.


Fixed your post for you


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

bjpatrick said:


> I've always quit fishing the Olentangy River around September because Ohio State classes started again. There was significant wonder how the smallmouth fishing was within late September and October. I understand that probably mid to late October essentially represents the end of the smallmouth season.


There was significant wonder? By who? Ohio State students? I'm having trouble following.

As AJ said, you def should start fishing MORE in late september, october...not less.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I could be wrong but I took it as he is back at school and doesn't have the time to fish. I'm guessing he's a student.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

timmyv said:


> I could be wrong but I took it as he is back at school and doesn't have the time to fish.


Time on the water is what it takes in the Fall. Fish are usually schooled up in wolf packs, find one and you usually find them all. Best time of the year to fish IMO because 80% of anglers have either switched to hunting or given up on fishing.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

timmyv said:


> I could be wrong but I took it as he is back at school and doesn't have the time to fish. I'm guessing he's a student.


I like this guy because there was comprehension the Ohio State student graduated and found a corporate job. So the weekends do not have to be spent working 5-6 hours in a campus dining facility only to be followed by 3-4 hours of study. Those top rated programs at Ohio State were quite problematic to complete without significant study.



> Fish are usually schooled up in wolf packs, find one and you usually find them all. Best time of the year to fish IMO because 80% of anglers have either switched to hunting or given up on fishing.


That is the information that I wanted!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

bjpatrick said:


> I like this guy because there was comprehension the Ohio State student graduated and found a corporate job. So the weekends do not have to be spent working 5-6 hours in a campus dining facility only to be followed by 3-4 hours of study. Those top rated programs at Ohio State were quite problematic to complete without significant study.


I don't think "there was comprehension" since he said he thought you were still in school...

Also,

Those top rated programs at Ohio State were quite problematic? How many top rated programs were you enrolled in?! Did you ever get a chance to take English 110?? Greaaat course


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

hilarious!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh....did someone get a thesaurus for their birthday?
And tell me more about this college thing....are you saying that in addition to classes, that you're also required to complete work outside the classroom?
Wow, that does sound "quite problematic".

Sorry bout the sarcasm, bro. But a LOT of people went to college. And as a dude that puts in 60 hours of work each week, has a house, a yard, things to paint, three kids with very full sports calendars....believe me when I say that you aren't anywhere near too busy to fish.

Tell all the "significant ponderers of wonder" that the fishing in the fall is awesome. Even the smallies will agree.
You'll know when the big drop off in activity starts...but I assure you it isn't in Sept or Oct.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Bubba gettin it done. Oh sorry. I have to agree with Bubbagon's well thought out response.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This is part of the reason that English is no longer being taught by me. Stacks of papers written in the passive voice being graded could not be completed without the sacrifice of the fall bite. No significant pondering of wonder or lack of comprehension there, no sirree bub.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

> But a LOT of people went to college.


A lot of people do attend the university but only 27.9% of the population can actually graduate at the bachelors level or above. I had three roommates that did not graduate from Ohio State. Now they all work labor jobs which is not preferred. They all now have the "working man attitude" which is hilarious!

http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/00000.html


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bjpatrick said:


> A lot of people do attend the university but only 27.9% of the population can actually graduate at the bachelors level or above. I had three roommates that did not graduate from Ohio State. Now they all work labor jobs which is not preferred. They all now have the "working man attitude" which is hilarious!
> 
> http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/00000.html


"working man attitude'' Thats the attitude i have? Nothing wrong with working for a living. Gotta feed the kids! I cant speak on the college thing i didnt go,, butt my brother while working a fulltime and parttime job,takeing care of 3 then 4 kids at the same time amongwith the whole takeing care of the house and all that good stuff gained his masters... So it can be done, and he spent ALOT of time with kids... thankfully he got a GREAT job in return. So i guess id have to agree with others......

sorry not my post or for any hijacking just take a little offence to takeing a jab at the ''working man attitude''


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

bjpatrick said:


> A lot of people do attend the university but only 27.9% of the population can actually graduate at the bachelors level or above. I had three roommates that did not graduate from Ohio State. Now they all work labor jobs which is not preferred. They all now have the "working man attitude" which is hilarious!
> 
> http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/00000.html



My goodness,where to start? I'm hoping that English, or anything having to do with written communication, or statistics are not your thing, or else OSU has failed you tremendously.

"A lot of people do attend the university but only 27.9% of the population can actually graduate at the bachelors level or above."
What kind of statement is this? 27.9 percent....as if that's a real statistic. 27.9% of WHAT population? The world? OSU? United States? Including babies?....
And only 27.9% "can" graduate? The others are unable? Unable in what way?

One thing that OSU did not teach me, was how to smell a bullshitter....
Self taught.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not surpriseing BJ is having trouble finding work with that attitude.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> sorry not my post or for any hijacking just take a little offence to takeing a jab at the ''working man attitude''


I fully expected someone would be offended. You cannot be made fun of for not attending the university. Now if you attend and flunk out or drop out. Then you're fair game for the graduates. 



> What kind of statement is this? 27.9 percent....as if that's a real statistic. 27.9% of WHAT population? The world? OSU? United States? Including babies?....


That is the U.S. Census data taken every ten years of the United States. I actually had to write a paper comparing two cities at Ohio State with more specific data.

*Mushijobah,*
You were just added to my ignore list. I cannot see your posts anymore nor can you send me PMs.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol whoops

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

bjpatrick said:


> Now if you attend and flunk out or drop out. Then you're fair game for the graduates.


For someone who is so vociferous about their degree, your command of the written word is a bit deficient.
Maybe you could start telling people you went to Michigan...


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> For someone who is so vociferous about their degree, your command of the written word is a bit deficient.
> Maybe you could start telling people you went to Michigan...


That is a very interesting comment considering I've never scored under a B+ upon a paper at Ohio State. The reality of scoring a B+ upon a paper is probably like scoring an "F" for most. I expected an "A" upon every paper written and typically received that grade. 

*But lets quit arguing and talk about some fishing!*

What are the better baits during the fall bite? 
Cranks?
Tubes?
Top Water?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

bjpatrick said:


> What are the better baits during the fall bite?


Mushi knows a lot about fishing some of the inner city flows, maybe he could help you out ... oh wait ...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Mushi knows a lot about fishing some of the inner city flows, maybe he could help you out ... oh wait ...


Bahahaha...."upon"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

This post is so funny, I am seriously LOL 

I had to look this up.

vociferous [voh-sif-er-uhs]

1. crying out noisily; clamorous.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)




----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Ignore List!
Ignore List!
Ignore List!

Good God! I quit spending a lot of time in public because of the shootings that seem to occur every week. I cannot even post upon a message board about attending a university without getting harassed. It's such a joke! There are reasons why a lot of people consider the university educated snobs.


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, bjpatrick has been accused of poor English before, and I think some members chalked it up to him possibly being foreign...regardless, lets let the guy live! 

BJ, keep posting, I have seen your evolution from a college kid who didn't know where to fish, to quite the smallie connoisseur.

(fyi: I do find the "accent" in your posts rather entertaining)

Happy fishing,
Tim

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I don't think he's a kid.....


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

TDFleischer said:


> Lol, bjpatrick has been accused of poor English before, and I think some members chalked it up to him possibly being foreign...regardless, lets let the guy live!
> 
> BJ, keep posting, I have seen your evolution from a college kid who didn't know where to fish, to quite the smallie connoisseur.
> 
> ...


Oh well! The people that cannot pass classes represents the people that cannot read and understand the book. For all I know some of these people that are accusing me of not possessing proper English could have only earned a GED. There is one GED in my family and they say he can use a computer. I guess he learned how to use a computer during his six months in prison. I'm not real sure though.

*These People Thought I Possessed Excellent English! *​








(The Financial Management Degree!)​I'm not in the mood to dig up my other degree at this time.​


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Internet rule #1....never post your name or a photo copy of your college degree online!!


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Folks,

The greatest feature of adding people to your *"ignore list"* represents you're able to guess their response. To access this feature in the top left corner choose User CP ---> Edit Ignore List ---> Then add the name of the annoying member. I think Mushijobah stated,_ "You're my idol Brian! I took a picture of you during commencement and hung it upon the ceiling over my bed. You're not only the smartest upon the board but the best fisherman East of the Mississippi. Kevin Van Dam isn't nearly as good as Brain!"
_
Is that what he stated?


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread is retarded. Brian, you can't make a bash post against mushi and spell your own name wrong! 


As for your original post, the fall bite is nice! Put some waders on or get into your kayak and fish into october and november. Match the forage and find the smallie schools...once you do that its game on!


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

Once upon a time.....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I figured I'd wake up today, delete a few posts, apologize for piling on, compliment BJ for being a pseudo-good sport...and then I made the mistake of reading.

Dude, you have an inordinate need to flaunt your degree. It was almost endearing at first...almost. But the more you write, it seems much less like bravado, and more like an attitude of pretentious superiority.
To suggest that somehow an individual's self worth is related to their amount of formal schooling is the attitude of a young man that has yet to live a full life. 
Might I suggest that if you were to take that academic chip off your shoulder, that you may find that perceived relationship to be completely inverse to your current thought process.
Many great human beings have changed the world without the "benefit" of a college degree.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i have really never seen anyone ever post their college degree on a forum to prove a point


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Silent Mike said:


> i have really never seen anyone ever post their college degree on a forum to prove a point


*FIXED:* I have, at no time, seen an individual provide discernible attestation of their college degree on a virtual colloquium to authenticate one's imminence on any occasion!


*Sources*​
"Find Synonyms and Antonyms." Thesaurus.com. N.p., n.d. Web. 07 Aug. 2012. <http://thesaurus.com/>.

_*EDIT: I'm currently attending college, so any arguments upon this post are invalid.*_


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

debard said:


> *FIXED:* I have, at no time, seen an individual provide discernible attestation of their college degree on a virtual colloquium to authenticate one's imminence on any occasion!
> 
> 
> *Sources*​
> ...


laughing!!


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

debard said:


> *FIXED:* I have, at no time, seen an individual provide discernible attestation of their college degree on a virtual colloquium to authenticate one's imminence on any occasion!
> 
> 
> *Sources*​
> ...


Lol, I fell out of my chair reading this one!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

When I got my Bachelor's degree at OSU it was a winter commencement in the field house. They had us all lined up in order, and all that worked well, and I got the right diploma when I walked across the stage. Then there were ushers pointing the way out.

Then it was funny, suddenly everyone was walking out into the parking lot with no one to lead them, and no one to greet them (families were still inside) AND there was a heavy snow squall. It was like something out of Mad Magazine, the graduates going out into the cold world, in cap and gown, clutching a diploma.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

FOSR said:


> When I got my Bachelor's degree at OSU it was a winter commencement in the field house. They had us all lined up in order, and all that worked well, and I got the right diploma when I walked across the stage. Then there were ushers pointing the way out.
> 
> Then it was funny, suddenly everyone was walking out into the parking lot with no one to lead them, and no one to greet them (families were still inside) AND there was a heavy snow squall. It was like something out of Mad Magazine, the graduates going out into the cold world, in cap and gown, clutching a diploma.


I got mine in the shott...i was glad i didnt have to sit out in the heat in june at the horseshoe


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Silent Mike said:


> I got mine in the shott...i was glad i didnt have to sit out in the heat in june at the horseshoe


Field house here..i think the same thing every June when I see commencement on the news. It always seems to be 90+ degrees!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ohio Stadium, Spring 2009, mid 90s! Upon my body was a black gown...wow that sucked! The whole experience was indicitive to my college career. A lot of waiting around for a steady stream of blowhards to quit talking, then get handed a degree! Thanks OSU! I'm glad I was able to graduate upon the turf of The Shoe! Upon!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> The whole experience was indicative to my college career. A lot of waiting around for a steady stream of blowhards to quit talking, then get handed a degree! Thanks OSU! I'm glad I was able to graduate upon the turf of The Shoe! Upon!


LOL!! Aint that the truth. Even at OUR commencement, the blowhards somehow still made it more about them.
At least I wasn't forced to buy a textbook, written by said blowhard, to attend his commencement!!  (That was a first...)

Oh, I graduated upon the field house.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!! Aint that the truth. Even at OUR commencement, the blowhards somehow still made it more about them.
> At least I wasn't forced to buy a textbook, written by said blowhard, to attend his commencement!!  (That was a first...)
> 
> Oh, I graduated upon the field house.


im glad you commented upon this thread about commencing in commencement upon the field house


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

That was a great avatar acklac. It is Entertaining watching kids fight.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok...alright already...

C'mon, BJ. You took your shots. Now let's move to the make-up fishing. (It's like make-up sex, but without all the sex.)

Leave the diploma, and the 10 cent words at home, bring a rod, some tackle, and a good attitude, and a few of us will go hit the river. We'll even go to the Tangy if you want.
We'll spit, cuss, fish and crush beer cans or our heads....then everything will be better. I think you're even going to like MushiBushi...and he'll teach us everything we need to know about fall forage, and bugs, and stuff that will make our autumn fishing successful.
Whattya think?


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Ok...alright already...
> 
> C'mon, BJ. You took your shots. Now let's move to the make-up fishing. (It's like make-up sex, but without all the sex.)
> 
> ...


In the words of the Lebowski "F***-it donnie lets go bowling." but in this case, we would go fishing.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Bj who?!?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Silent Mike said:


> In the words of the Lebowski "F***-it donnie lets go bowling." but in this case, we would go fishing.


I'm glad everyone is trying to make nice. Most of this thread has reminded me more of the Larry Sellers scened from Lebowski..."Do you see what happens, Larry? Do you see what happens? Do you see what happens when you.......?"

I watched that movie again the other night...still cracking up thinking about it.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha, just read it all.... Well I will add that I have my ged and have never been to prison nor college and can still use a computer. I'm not the smartest around or the best fisherman but I do enjoy my life and my fishing hobby. You have some growing up to do. This is a fishing forum full of great advice on the sport of angling. No one cares about your degree. Keep posting fish pics and we will just be fine. Please excuse my poor ged punctuation and grammar 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

OGF life-enriching trivia: The tassels on the graduation caps (mortarboards) have different colors for different schools like branches of medicine or science or law, etc. 

I wonder about military graduation ceremonies where they throw their caps into the air - they're responsible for getting their own caps back, right?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

FOSR said:


> OGF life-enriching trivia: The tassels on the graduation caps (mortarboards) have different colors for different schools like branches of medicine or science or law, etc.
> 
> I wonder about military graduation ceremonies where they throw their caps into the air - they're responsible for getting their own caps back, right?


I have a little scarlet bow line on my kayak; it's one of the cum laude cords from my OSU graduation.  It's been on there since I got the yak. I was just looking for a bow line when I got the yak and thought, _ That'll do_.

As this has become a degree oriented thread (as well as an English usage thread), I'm going to come out and admit that I have a BA in English and an M.Ed. in English Education from The OSU. The M.Ed. program was ranked #2 (right behind that school up north) in the country at the time and wasn't worth a warm bucket of spit in terms of preparing me to teach.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I have BA in English and a Master's in journalism, both from OSU. The English degree got me nowhere in the job market but the journalism degree opened doors in technical writing, where I spent about 30 years.

Funny thing is, now I'm out of the job market but I'm still using those skills running FOSR - things like writing the Web pages, making brochures and presentations and news releases, etc. 

And, things I learned in the workplace, after college, also apply. When I want FOSR to accomplish something, I can draw from project management: You identify a problem, and choose a solution, then set a scope and schedule and budget. You draw resources (could be people or equipment) and you measure progress against the schedule as you go along.

*psssssst* at the end, you're also supposed to study "lessons learned" toward making the next project go better, but very few do that.


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

What the @##@ is wrong with you guys,all he did was ask about the fishing on the river in Sept. an Oct. And all you do is berate the guy.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

c.stewart said:


> What the @##@ is wrong with you guys,all he did was ask about the fishing on the river in Sept. an Oct. And all you do is berate the guy.


did you read the whole thread? we are men, we screw with each other from time to time


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

c.stewart said:


> What the @##@ is wrong with you guys,all he did was ask about the fishing on the river in Sept. an Oct. And all you do is berate the guy.


Yeah, he didnt ask for anything that was said in this thread... wait upon further reading it seems me may have brought this upon himself.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

c.stewart said:


> What the @##@ is wrong with you guys,all he did was ask about the fishing on the river in Sept. an Oct. And all you do is berate the guy.


There's a little history here that you must have missed. Brilliant, Ohio eh? I thought ya'll knew a little better


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Got my ged, went to college, found a really nice pool hall, got really really good at pool, school not so much. Twenty years with my father in concrete construction (until according to bubba"a steam roller ran me over") was my formal education, would do the same again, I'm stubborn. Where you got your education doesn't matter, its what you do with it. 

Anyone who wants to test my education in pool is welcome to try....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

StuckAtHome said:


> Anyone who wants to test my education in pool is welcome to try....



i would like to try


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Awesome, what side of town? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah but real OGF members play on a table with structure.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Tha-ROW DOWN!!! LOL!!!

I've been trying to hook up with Silent Mike for a bit anyway Stucky. Maybe Sunday you should just kick everyone's arse on and off the water. I'm up for some post-fishing, green table whoopings. Sounds fun.

Sh!t man....I just realized. The one thing we do NOT need is another dude named Mike....that'll be like 7 Mikes and 8 Daves....


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Really, seems like only mike's and Dave's can actually fish, lol lol.

A much as i haven't fished lately I'll just happy to get a line wet. The motorcycle and cues have been out, I'll be at the eight ball on Morse road tonight and maybe tomorrow night for tourney's if the wife unhook's my leash, lol.

Call me tonight about Sunday, looks like we might have some water for once.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

StuckAtHome said:


> Awesome, what side of town?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


west siiiiide...nah its hilliard, mill run to be more exact


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Cool, play at bankshot's? Got a buddy who's been playing in the Cincinnati tourney on wed, I'd be his partner but it's a haul from Pickerington.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

StuckAtHome said:


> Cool, play at bankshot's? Got a buddy who's been playing in the Cincinnati tourney on wed, I'd be his partner but it's a haul from Pickerington.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


is that the pool hall on hilliard rome? i havent played many pool halls besides 8-ball and the one on summit and 19th....im probably a bit rusty currently


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, that's it. Maybe we know each other if you go to the 8 ball, the central Ohio pool community isn't that big, most players know each other, heck they get between 40_100 players every Friday and sat night, and it's always the same people, ask bubba, I'm a talker, i know every one, lol....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

StuckAtHome said:


> Yea, that's it. Maybe we know each other if you go to the 8 ball, the central Ohio pool community isn't that big, most players know each other, heck they get between 40_100 players every Friday and sat night, and it's always the same people, ask bubba, I'm a talker, i know every one, lol....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


ha, i have played there only once or twice....since moving to columbus i havent played as much as i did at home


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Come up tonight! Starts at eight, i get there around seven seven fifteen. They call it the chip tournament, basically you get five losses, but it goes quick since they use a lot of tables. I'll buy the first beer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

that sounds dope! but i already got plans with a clippers game and a bunch of beers down there haha


----------

